# Cube HPC Elite



## Scaler94 (28. Januar 2010)

Moin,

wollt mir ne XX Kurbel mit 156mm Q-Faktor hohlen
Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob das in ein Cube Elite HPC 2009 passt.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,

sorry mom. ist keiner unserer Karbonrahmen ( HPC und GTC) mit einer XX Kurbel ( egal welcher Q faktor) kompatibel.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (17. Februar 2010)

Hi, gibt es Fotos vom Cube Elite HPC R1 Mag in Team Line. Ich finde nur Bilder in der xtr Ausstattung. Möcht gern wissen ob die Komponenten die beim R1 Carbon in blau sind da Rot sind ( wie Team Line ) Und welche Farbe hat die Fox gabel.

Danke Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## Noratlas (13. März 2010)

Hi, würde ich auch gerne wissen. Hatt den noch keiner hier ein R1 Mag 2010 in Teamline? Meins Kommt am 01.04


----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry mom. ist keiner unserer Karbonrahmen ( HPC und GTC) mit einer XX Kurbel ( egal welcher Q faktor) kompatibel.
> 
> ...



Muss ich dir wiedersprechen  . der Vinz fährt eine XX am HPC 08 Blackline und es funzt bestens.Am Gtc wird es nicht hinauen wie du schon sagtest.
2-Fach ist  mir eh wurscht . Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
mfg Wolferl


----------



## engel-freak (9. April 2010)

Ich könnt ein HPC Elite K18 Modell 2008 neu für 1499 bekommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der Rahmen für mein Gewicht von 110kg geeignet ist. Cube selbst gibt auf der HP ein Systemgewicht für alle Mountainbikes von 115kg an. Gleichzeitig wird aber daruf hingewiesen, dass der limitierende Faktor meistens die Parts sind (LRS, Gabel,...). Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß, engel-freak


----------



## drexsack (9. April 2010)

Was für ein LRS ist denn verbaut?


----------



## engel-freak (9. April 2010)

http://www.bikeshops.de/admin/pix/S...mOpgID=39&frmIDUpload=33543&frmImageWidth=900

Kann ich nicht sagen, werd das Bike evtl. morgen anschauen. Mir ging aber eher um den Zusammenhang zwischen meinem Gewicht und dem Carbonrahmen.
Anbei ein Bild des Bikes.

Gruß


----------



## Snevern (16. Mai 2010)

So Elite HPC mit Sram XX 





Gruß Snevern


----------



## r19andre (16. Mai 2010)

Hi,
hast du dein rahmen gg. einen 2010er tauschen müssen?

Da bin ich doch froh noch den 09er zu haben wo etwas weniger rot dran ist 

Ansonsten geiles Race Bike, sieht fast aus wie meins 

Gruß
andre


----------



## Snevern (16. Mai 2010)

Joa 3 Wochen alt der Rahmen, der alte war gebrochen

Und dein Bike Läuft noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2010)

was fuer eine groesse hast du? wie lange ist dein steuerrohr? hat sich sosnt an dem rahmen (bis aufdie lackierung) was geandert?
ich bin auch am ueberlegen meinen aus der ersten serie gegen einen akutellen zu tauschen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2010)

8,2 kg  

wie hast du den denn so leicht bekommen ?


----------



## Snevern (17. Mai 2010)

Das ist ein 20" Rahmen!!!
Wiegt 1350g
Das Steuerrohr ist 135mm
Der Rahmen ist seit 3 Jahre der Gleiche nur die Farbe ist anders


Das Rad wiegt so wie es da steht 8,4 kg mit anderen Reifen 8,2kg

Ich habe es so leicht bekommen indem ich viel Geld bezahlt habe für die Anbauteile

Gruß Snevern


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2010)

Snevern schrieb:


> Das Rad wiegt so wie es da steht 8,4 kg mit anderen Reifen 8,2kg
> 
> Ich habe es so leicht bekommen indem ich viel Geld bezahlt habe für die Anbauteile
> 
> Gruß Snevern



frage nur, da ich bei meinem elite bei 9,45 kg bin, und echt nicht weiß, wo noch ein kilo versteckt wäre


----------



## r19andre (17. Mai 2010)

Nabend,
ja der Rahmenhält einwandfrei.
Bin letztes Jahr und auch dieses Jahr schon einige Rennen und MA gefahren.
Keinerlei Probs 

Hier der aktuellste Stand mit beschei.... Hintergrund 

liegt bei ca.8,3kg 





Gruß
Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2010)

wo kann ich denn noch 1,2 kg einsparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefighter (18. Mai 2010)

gute frage, was sind das für laufräder und was ist das für ne gabel?

mein elite wiegt 8,5kg:


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2010)

laufräder : fun works atmosphere 1505 g
gabel : manitou mrd 80  1380 g


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2010)

an den laufraedern gehen noch ~200g an der gabel wird es schwer.
aber das cube unter 9kilo zu bekommen geht scho 

bin mit den xpedo pedalen auch bei ~8,7kilo




sattel und stuetze sidn noch recht schwer, aber die muessen halten... durfte schonmal ein halbes rennen im stehen fahren, weil das gestell gebrochen ist...


----------



## Firefighter (18. Mai 2010)

@hoerman2201
also laufräder geht auf jeden fall noch was und was ist das für ne bremse? sieht irgendwie so aus, als gäbe es da auch was leichteres... sattel würde ich auch austauschen. kassette ???

noch was, du hast ja einen elite rahmen der ersten generationen, ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, auch wenn hier behauptet wird das es schon jahre der gleiche rahmen sei, ob dieser nicht doch etwas schwerer ist, als der aktuelle... 

gruß
andi


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2010)

nein, ist er net. meiner aus der ersten serie wiet in 20zoll 1250g

und an der avid ultiamte in 180/160 kann man au noch spaaren. wobei ich mit der xtr970 nicht die leichteste bremse, aber halt ashima ultraligts dran hab.


----------



## curtis-schorsch (18. Mai 2010)

Mir fällt als erstes Sttel, Kurbel, Stütze auf. Leichter zu beurteilen ist das natürlich immer mit Teile-Liste.


----------



## curtis-schorsch (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe übrigens auch son Würfel aus Plastik. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aufgehört meine Teile zu wiegen. Ich kämpfe nicht mehr um jedes Gramm, ich will ein gutes, sorglos Racebike. Klar nicht aus Stein.






Gewicht müsste so bei 9,1-9,2kg liegen. 8,99999kg sollen es wieder werden, nur für den Kopf.


----------



## r19andre (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,
stimmt schon

Gewicht kommt Teil zu Teil.

Bremse,Scheibe,Stütze,Sattel,LRS,Reifen,UST,Pedale ......

muss meins die tage mal andie Digi waage hängen und mach mal nen Bildchen

Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2010)

hier meine teileliste :

Rahmen    :Cube 
Gabel :    Manitou MRD 80 elite
Steuersatz: Syntace Superspin 
Spacer    : Vollcarbon 
Vorbau :    Syntace F 99
Lenker :    Syntace Duraflite Carbon 
Barends :           Cube
Griffe : Ritchey WSC
Stütze :Syntace P6
Sattel    : SLR 
Shifter    : XO
Schaltwerk    : XO 
Umwerfer :    Shimano XT- E-type
Außenhüllen    : Nokon
Kassette    : XT 11-32
Kette    : Shimano HG 93        
Kurbel    : Truvativ Noir
Pedale    : Ritchey
Bremsen :    Avid Ultimate
Laufräder :    Nope Atmosphere 
Spanner    : Mounty Lite Axle
Schläuche :    Michelin latex
Reifen    : VR Speed King
Reifen : HR Race King


ca. 9500 g


----------



## Firefighter (21. Mai 2010)

Hier meine Teileliste, falls Dir das was hilft:
Rahmen: Cube Elite HPC
Gabel: Magura Durin MD80
Laufräder: Tune KingKong / Notubes ZTR Race / Sapim XC Ray
Schnellspanner: Funworks N-Light Titan
Bremse: Formula R1
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano XTR 11-32
Kette: SRAM PC991 HollowPin
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: SRAM X0 Drehgriffe
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Vorbau: Syntace F119
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattelklemme: Tune
Pedale: Exustar E-PM25 Ti
Bar Ends: Cube \ Procraft
Sattel: Selle SLR Kit Carbonio
Reifen: Rocket Ron / Racing Ralph
Tubeless: Notubes/FRM

8,5Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2010)

ich weiss nur leider echt nicht, 
wo ich da noch 1 kilo rausholen kann


----------



## Scaler94 (21. Mai 2010)

Rahmen    :Cube 
Gabel :    Manitou MRD 80 elite
Steuersatz: Syntace Superspin 
Spacer    : Vollcarbon 
Vorbau :    Syntace F 99
Lenker :    Syntace Duraflite Carbon 
Barends :           Cube (Weglassen -65g)
Griffe : Ritchey WSC (Procraft -25g)
Stütze :Syntace P6 (KCNC -100g)
Sattel    : SLR 
Shifter    : XO
Schaltwerk    : XO 
Umwerfer :    Shimano XT- E-type(Rennrad Umwerfer -60g)
Außenhüllen    : Nokon (Alligator Mini-I Link -30g)
Kassette    : XT 11-32 (Recon Titan -50g)
Kette    : Shimano HG 93        (10-fach -30g)
Kurbel    : Truvativ Noir (XTR auf 2fach umbauen oder KCNC- 100g)
Pedale    : Ritchey (Eggbeater -30g)
Bremsen :    Avid Ultimate
Laufräder :    Nope Atmosphere (NoTubes Alpine/DT Revolution/Tune King/Kong
Spanner    : Mounty Lite Axle(Tune,Carbon Ti,KCNCN...)
Schläuche :    Michelin latex
Reifen    : VR Speed King
Reifen : HR Race King


----------



## r19andre (21. Mai 2010)

Rahmen:         Cube Elite HPC Blackline 2009
Gabel :           Magura DurinSL 80
Steuersatz:     Syntace Superspin seit heute (-67gr gg. FSA OrbitZ)
Spacer    :      Vollcarbon 3x
Vorbau :         Syntace F 99
Lenker :          Syntace Duraflite Carbon +Plug In
Barends :        HiTemp42
Griffe :           Ritchey WSC 
Stütze :         Aerozine Carbon
Sattel    :       Tune  
Shifter    :       XTR
Schaltwerk:     XTR Shadow 
Umwerfer :      Shimano XTR- E-type
Außenhüllen:    Nokon 
Kassette    :    XT770 11-32 
Kette    :         KMC SL 9-fach
Kurbel    :        Truvativ Noir 
Innelager:       Aerozine Ceramic mit Umbauhülse auf SRAM
Pedale    :       Exustar Titan
Bremsen :        Marta SL 160/140
Scheiben:        Ultralight Disc
Laufräder :       Tune Prince/Princess, ZTR Race, CX Ray
Spanner  :       Tune AC16/17
Schläuche :      ohne mit Milch
Reifen    :        Rocket 2,0
Flaschenhalter: Carbon
Strebenschutz: Cube 
Tachohalter:     Polar
Magnet:           eingeklebt

Titan Schrauben Bremse,Scheiben,Vorbau
Alu Schrauben STI,Bremsgriff, Fl. Halter

heute mit Dreck vom WE gewogen 8,44kg laut Hängewaage

Gruß
Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2010)

okay, 

bremse , laufräder , reifen, der rest ist gleich. 

das macht doch allein noch kein kilo aus


----------



## r19andre (22. Mai 2010)

Moin,
hier mal die ungefähren vor ca. 1,5Jahren gewogenen Einzelgewichte

vielleicht hilft dir das etwas  ansonsten liegts an deiner Waage 

Rahmen:         Cube Elite HPC Blackline 2009 ca.1250g
Gabel :           Magura DurinSL 80 1311g
Steuersatz:     Syntace Superspin seit heute 101g (-67gr gg. FSA OrbitZ)
Spacer    :      Vollcarbon 3x
Vorbau :         Syntace F 99
Lenker :          Syntace Duraflite Carbon +Plug In kpl. 250g
Barends :        HiTemp42 45g
Griffe :           Ritchey WSC 34g
Stütze :         Aerozine Carbon ca. 210g
Sattel    :       Tune  ca.100g
Shifter    :       XTR 301g mit nokon kpl.
Schaltwerk:     XTR Shadow ca.179g
Umwerfer :      Shimano XTR- E-type ca. 138g
Außenhüllen:    Nokon 
Kassette    :    XT770 11-32 260g
Kette    :         KMC SL 9-fach ca.242g
Kurbel    :        Truvativ Noir 695g
Innelager:       Aerozine Ceramic mit Umbauhülse auf SRAM 95g
Pedale    :       Exustar Titan 217g
Bremsen :        Marta SL 160/140 ca.445g
Scheiben:        Ultralight Disc ca.150g
Laufräder :       Tune Prince/Princess, ZTR Race, CX Ray ca.1185g
Spanner  :       Tune AC16/17 ca. 55g
Schläuche :      ohne mit Milch
Reifen    :        Rocket 2,0 ca. ?? weiß ich nicht mehr :-(
Flaschenhalter: Carbon ca. 18g
Strebenschutz: Cube ??
Tachohalter:     Polar
Magnet:           eingeklebt

Titan Schrauben Bremse,Scheiben,Vorbau
Alu Schrauben STI,Bremsgriff, Fl. Halter

heute mit Dreck vom WE gewogen 8,44kg laut Hängewaage

Gruß
Andre[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand was zu dem empfohlenen Federweg des Elite sagen?
Die 2010er werden ja anscheind mit 100er Gabeln verkauft.
Die letzten drei gezeigten hatten aber offensichtlich alle 80er Gabeln

Gruß
stefan


----------



## Snevern (14. Juni 2010)

Du kannst den Rahmen mit Maximal 100mm fahren

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Nafets190 (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,

es geht mir eher um die Geometrie. Hebt sich bei 100mm nicht das Vorderrad zu leicht?
Habe einen 2009er Rahmen und eine Durin 100R hier liegen. Würde die Durin auf 80 traveln wenns sich besser fährt.

Gruß
stefan


----------



## curtis-schorsch (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich fahre ein hpc mit einer durin 100 SL und da habe ich erst ab 20-25% druckverlust am vorderrad. da muss man aber eh schon das gewicht verlagern und ich bin bisher alles damit hochgekommen. ich finde 100mm und hpc passt gut. davon abgesehen, kann man meines wissens nach die durin nicht traveln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2010)

ich hab meine lefty auch auf 90mm getravelt. so ist es von der geometrie perfekt


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Juni 2010)

Die nächste Frage.
Welche XX-Kurbel (28-42) passt in den Elite?
Habe hier eine QF 156. Die passt nicht.
Es gibt ja noch zwei andere. QF 164 und 166.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Juni 2010)

Die Frage mit der Kurbel hat sich erstmal erledigt.
Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage wegen dem Steuersatz.
Sind die Lagerschalen normal eingepresst oder irgendwie verklebt o. ä.?


----------



## Snevern (27. Juni 2010)

Im Rahmen sind Aluminium Ringe eingeklebt. Dort werden die Schalen eingepresst

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Nafets190 (28. Juni 2010)

Danke.

Ich denke ich bekomme mein Elite diese Woche (vorläufig) fertig.
Bilder gibts dann auch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2010)

ich freu mich auch schon auf meinen getauschten rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2010)

sooo,... wie angedroht:
hier mein hpc neu aufbau. 9.3kg mit ust reifen und 180/160er disc


----------



## Nafets190 (5. Juli 2010)

sieht gut aus! War dein voriger Rahmen defekt, oder wieso der Tausch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2010)

der rahmen hatte am unterrohr, an der sitzstrebe und am steuerrohr so tiefe lackabplattzer, das zum teil schon die ersten 2 lagen carbon weg waren.

das ist aber nach fast 4 jahren hartem renneinsatz echt ok. da haben andere alu rahmen frueher die graetsche gemacht  udn er hielt ja noch.

das noch war mir halt zu "heiss" daher -> crash replacement. 1a service super schell...

wie ich gesehen hab, haette ich auch fuer 600 nen neuen cube kaufen koennen (bike discount) und den alten fuer 150 verkaufen... da haette ich mich aber net wohl gefuelt...


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Juli 2010)

hat jemand mal kurz die Breite des Innenlagergehäuses parat?


----------



## Fetcher (10. Juli 2010)

hab grad keine Schieblehre zur Hand. Mit Meterstab sind es 70mm


----------



## r19andre (10. Juli 2010)

hi,
hat nen 73er Gehäuse

Gruß
Andre

PS: bin mal gespannt ob auf der EB ein neues Elite vorgestellt wird, wäre mal an der Zeit


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Juli 2010)

hi, danke.
Bei 73mm Innenlagergehäusebreite (was für ein Wort :-D) soll ja kein Spacer verwendet werden. Beim Elite fungiert der E-Type Umwerfer ja als 2,5mm Spacer. Gibt es da Probleme?
Ich verwende Truvativ GXP Lager.

Da ich die XX-Kurbel verbaue, muss ich um genügend Abstand zur Kettenstrebe zu bekommen, zusätzlich auf der Antriebsseite einen 1mm Spacer verbauen. Ich habe gelesen, das dies beim Festziehen der Kurbel dann nicht gesund sein soll - für die Lager. Hat da jemand eine Idee oder Erfahrung was man da machen könnte?


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nafets190 (11. Juli 2010)

hier mal meins, mit Startnummer, wies sich gehört . Griffe werden noch geändert und der Gabelschaft gekürzt.





Der Event zur Startnummer ist nicht soo gut gelaufen, bzw. nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Die Hitze macht einem schon ganz schön zu schaffen. Naja bin jetzt erstmal ne Woche in France zum entspannen.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2010)

ich hab bei mir auch ein bissle "ueberspacert" das meine 970er mit 42/28 dran gepasst hat... haelt so nun schon seit ueber einem jahr  aber sidn halt shimpanso lager


----------



## zett78 (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen 09er Elite Rahmen zuzulegen.
Wichtigstes Kriterium ist die Kompatibilität zur XX 2-fach Kurbel.
Es gibt diese doch auch in der Übersetzung 45-30, macht das Sinn?
Welches Lager wird dann verbaut, ein PressFit ist es bei den 09er Rahmen doch noch nicht, oder?
Anstelle eines E Type Umwerfers ist doch auch bestimmt die Montage eines RR Umwerfers (Dura Ace 2-fach?) möglich. Wie sieht es da mit der Klemmbefestigung am Rahmen aus, geht das problemlos??
Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (10. August 2010)

Ob 45-30 Sinn macht, musst du schon selbst entscheiden.
09er Rahmen haben die normalen aussenliegenden Lager. GXP/Hollowtech u. ä.
Ein Umwerfer mit Klemmschelle ist meines Wissens nach nicht kompatibel.

Ich fahre die 42-28 XX mit GXP Lager, XTR E-Type und einem 1mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zett78 (11. August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!
Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem 08er und dem 09er Modell ?
Was wiegt der 09er Rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## Firefighter (11. August 2010)

@zett78

wenn du noch bis oktober warten kannst, dort verkaufe ich meinen 08er blackline elite rahmen... 
soviel ich weiss gibts kein unterschied zwischen 08 und 09...
ist halt 18" weiss nicht ob das deine größe ist.

gruss
andi


----------



## BillyHeuler (11. August 2010)

@zett78

falls du Interesse hast, ich verkaufe grade mein Elite R1 Mag in 20 Zoll (Modell 2010)

hier der link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Elite-R1-Ma...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a0e56ec6


----------



## zett78 (11. August 2010)

Suche nur einen 20er Rahmen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Firefighter (11. August 2010)

wieso wartest du nicht auf den neuen 2011er rahmen?


----------



## zett78 (11. August 2010)

Firefighter schrieb:


> wieso wartest du nicht auf den neuen 2011er rahmen?



der wird wohl kaum für um die 500 EUR zu bekommen sein


----------



## Snevern (14. August 2010)

Hallo ich verkaufe einen leicht gebrauchten Cube Elite HPC 20" 2010 Blackline Rahmen!!!

Bei Intresse PN an mich

Gruß Snevern


----------



## r19andre (15. August 2010)

Snevern schrieb:


> Hallo ich verkaufe einen leicht gebrauchten Cube Elite HPC 20" 2010 Blackline Rahmen!!!
> 
> Bei Intresse PN an mich
> 
> Gruß Snevern



ohh, da will einer aufrüsten 
hatte auch schon geliebäugelt, aber ich warte die Farben ab und schaue ob meine Teile optisch passen würden.

die EB wirds zeigen

Gruß
Andre

PS: bin jetzt bei 7,7kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. September 2010)

hallo jungs, 

ich hab grad ein kleines problem mit meinem elite. 

ich hab wasser im oberrohr !!!
definitiv im oberrohr !!!

ich hab schon das ganze bike auseinander geschraubt, kann aber nichts finden , wie das wasser dorthin gekommen ist. 
es besteht weder am sattelrohr noch am steuerrohr eine offene verbindung. 

habt ihr eine idee, wie ich es herausbekomme oder was ich da machen kann ?

mit dank im voraus für eure antworten 

hoerman


----------



## zett78 (27. September 2010)

Wenn man den Rahmen im Rohzustand erwerben will, sollte man da beim Anbieter dann auch die Montagevorbereitung hinzu wählen?

Die komplette Montagevorbereitung beinhaltet: Steuersatz und  Scheibenbremsaufnahme planfräsen und ggf. Innenlager nachschneiden und  planfräsen.

Macht das Sinn?

Danke udn Gruß


----------



## Nafets190 (27. September 2010)

Hi. Ich habe kürzlich meinen Elite gegen einen neuen getauscht (Angebot bei H&S). Habe das Tretlager nicht eingeschraubt bekommen, weil am Gewindeanfang ein kleiner Grat zu erkennen war!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zett78 (7. Oktober 2010)

Habe vor 2 Tagen meinen Elite Rahmen bekommen. In ein paar Wochen wird er dann komplett mit der XX bestückt.
Vorbau Extralite und Lenker Ritchey WCS habe ich auch schon, suche noch ein paar leichte Laufräder ( sollten 85kg aushalten).
Gruß


----------



## Nafets190 (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin. Mit der Kurbel musst du aufpassen. Die XX ist eigentlich nicht kompatibel. Ich fahre die 166er mit einem 1mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## stimulus (11. Oktober 2010)

mein Cube Elite 09. 
ein Gruß aus Spanien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-King (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt in einem Online Shop ein Elite 2009 black bestellt. Beim ersten betrachten ist mir sofort augefallen das an den schwarz lackierten Berichen der Lack hell schimmert und er sich farblich absetzt oder ist der Rahmen nur mit Klarlack lackiert, so dass man hier das Carbon sieht? An anderen Stellen sieht das Lackierte perfekt aus. Ich bin jetzt kurz bevor den Rahmen zurück zu senden da es sehr offentsichtlich ist. Der Verkäufer sagt natürlich nur, dass es herstellungsbedingt ist. Habt ihr auch diesen hoffentlich nur optischen Mängel an eurem Rahmen?


----------



## curtis-schorsch (13. Oktober 2010)

So sieht mein Rahmen auch aus. Mich stört es kein bißchen. Die Blackline Rahmen sind im Schnitt auch ein wenig leichter als die Rahmen in Teamline Lackierung. Vermutlich wegen des dünneren Lacks. Spätestens wegen dem Gedanken, kann man sich mit dem durchschimmernden Carbon doch super anfreunden.


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi, da wo man auf das Carbon sieht ist der Rahmen natürlich nur klar lackiert...

meiner ist jetzt auch fertig









stefan


----------



## r19andre (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
geiles Elite auch wenn es meines sehr ähnelt 

Aber warum lt. Teileliste so schwer??? Hätte eigentlich mit einer lockeren 8,xxxx gerechnet

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Oktober 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Aber warum lt. Teileliste so schwer??? Hätte eigentlich mit einer lockeren 8,xxxx gerechnet



nunja. Schau dir die Teileliste an. Hab auch keine Ahnung warum es so schwer ist


----------



## Snevern (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo habe noch ne gebrauchte AX Lightness Europa Carbon Sattelstütze günstig abzugeben !!! Ist 34,9mm/350mm Ideal fürs Elite

Bei Intresse PN an mich 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## r19andre (15. Oktober 2010)

nun ja,
was mir spontan auffällt sind Gabel, LRS, Stütze, SSP, 

ja doch das kommt hin.

trotzdem geil...
Gruß
Andre


----------



## Scaler94 (6. Januar 2011)

mal ne Frage, hat wer Erfahrungen mit Garantiefällen bei Cube. 
Ich habe beim 09er Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich ist ein Haarriss enteckt.
Kann grad leider nicht mein Händler erreichen.
Weiß da vlt einer Bescheid???


----------



## FrankDe (6. Januar 2011)

normalerweise gibt Cube 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Rahmen. Meiner hatte auch am Tretlagerbereich nen Riss. Innerhalb einer Woche hab ich nen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Top Service also


----------



## r19andre (6. Januar 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> normalerweise gibt Cube 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Rahmen. Meiner hatte auch am Tretlagerbereich nen Riss. Innerhalb einer Woche hab ich nen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Top Service also



Hi,
ne bei Carbon nur 2 Jahre; Alu hat 5 Jahre

Die Abwicklung ist echt OK, aber Cube ist erst nächste Woche wieder einsatzbereit 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> ich hab grad ein kleines problem mit meinem elite.
> 
> ...


 
support bei cube ???

vergiss es . 
unter aller sau. 

sie hatten mir bzgl. o.g. problems geschrieben , dass das wasser durch kapillarwirkung ins oberrohr gelangt, und ich es vor die heizung stellen soll, damit es verdunstet. 

resultat nach ca. 8 wochen vor der heizung  ... immer noch wasser im rahmen. 

auf meine zwischenzeitlichen mails gab es null ( 0 ) reaktion oder antworten. 

mein händler den ich dann zu rate gezogen hab, hat nach rücksprache mit cube den rahmen  
- am steuerrohr,
- am sitzrohr 
- an der kettenstrebe (hinten bei den aluverklebungen)
- an der sitzstrebe 

an-bzw aufgebohrt. 

an der sitz - und kettenstrebe, da nach den anderen bohrungen immer noch wasser bzw. plätschern im rahmen zu hören war !!

cube hätte sowas noch nie gehabt und behauptet, ich hätte mutwillig mit dem dampfstrahler oder  anders den rahmen unter wasser gesetzt .


ich bin sowas von enttäuscht, dass ich als wirklich überzeugter cube-fan mir nie wieder einen rahmen oder bike dieser marke holen werde.


----------



## FrankDe (6. Januar 2011)

> support bei cube ???
> 
> vergiss es .
> unter aller sau.
> ...


Klar erhofft man sich da ne bessere Hilfe....fragt sich nur ob da ein anderer Hersteller mehr gemacht hätte bei so einem "Sonderfall". Bei meinem Rennrad (kein CUBE) hab ich auch nach Regenfahrten Wasser im Rahmen, dass dann aber, wenn ich es zur Seite neige oder auf den Kopf stelle aus kleinen Löchern im Rahmen rausläuft. Jedenfalls hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit dem Service von CUBE.



> Hi,
> ne bei Carbon nur 2 Jahre; Alu hat 5 Jahre


sorry, mein Fehler.

Nebenbei hab ich zu hören bekommen, dass die Risse bei den CUBE-Rahmen meistens nicht direkt am Rahmen, sondern nur oberflächlich am Lack entstehen, vor allem bei den Teamlackierungen.
Ich denke, dass CUBE auch deshalb bei der TOP-Ausstattung jetzt für das 2011er Model keine Teamlackierung mehr hat.
Naja, ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf mein neues Elite 

Grüße


----------



## r19andre (6. Januar 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> support bei cube ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,
aber das kann ich kaum glauben,sorry 

Mein Arbeitskollege sein HPC RR Rahmen ist auch mal vollgelaufen und man bekam es mit schütteln etc. nicht wieder raus.
Er hat anstandslos einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.

ich kann das nicht glauben das da einer am Carbon Rahmen rumbohrt, nein das kann ich nicht 

Gruß
Andre

PS und ja die Team lackierungen sind tatsächlich im Lack anders wie z.b. mein Blackline


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2011)

glaube mir, es ist wirklich so !!!

wo mein händler mir das gesagt hat, ist mir der telefonhörer fast aus der hand gefallen. 

er hat mit cube gesprochen, und die hätten ihm gesagt, er solle den rahmen aufbohren . 

ich geb dir gern die nummer des händlers. 
ich wollte es auch nicht glauben. 

und ehrlich gesagt, hab ich kein vertrauen mehr in den rahmen. 

nur ... was soll ich tun ???

ich komme mir total verarscht vor.


----------



## chris2305 (7. Januar 2011)

Hört sich echt abenteurlich an...

Aber ich hab den Rahmen gesehen , vor und nach dem Bohren. 

Glauben konnte ich das alles auch nicht, zumal der Händler nen Top Ruf hat.

Und die Version mit dem Dampfstrahler finde ich richtig Klasse. Kann man ja einfach mal so behaupten. Ich schwöre hier, das würde er nie machen.


----------



## bmw2002tii (7. Januar 2011)

griaß eich 
ich hab auch den elite hpc rahmen von 2009 und hab folgendes Problem.
Ich habe Wasser im Rahmen (Unterrohr und in den streben).
Hat es irgendwelche auswirkungen auf den carbonrahmen ?
Würd ich von Chube jetzt auch noch einen neuen Rahmen bekommen weil ich das echt ätzend find immer wasser mit mir rum zu schleppen!

Danke schonaml für die antworten!


----------



## Locco1 (8. Januar 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ja der Rahmenhält einwandfrei.
> Bin letztes Jahr und auch dieses Jahr schon einige Rennen und MA gefahren.
> Keinerlei Probs
> ...



Tut mir wirklich leid aber dieses Rad ist nicht mal nahe an die 8,3 kg. Mein Elite hat 7,95 und ich weiß was man für ein 8 kg Elite braucht. Da kann ich nur lachen.


----------



## r19andre (9. Januar 2011)

Locco1 schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich leid aber dieses Rad ist nicht mal nahe an die 8,3 kg. Mein Elite hat 7,95 und ich weiß was man für ein 8 kg Elite braucht. Da kann ich nur lachen.



stimmt, hat mittlerweile 8,45kg aber es muss dir nicht leid tun


----------



## Firefighter (9. Januar 2011)

@andre
hätte auch so auf 8,5 getippt... 

@locco
frage mich wie du auf deine aussage kommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (9. Januar 2011)

Firefighter schrieb:


> @andre
> hätte auch so auf 8,5 getippt...



jo, musste noch ein wenig mehr Dichtmilch in die Reifen kippen  und der ganze Dreck von den letzten Rennen geht nicht mehr ganz ab 

Andre


----------



## Locco1 (9. Januar 2011)

Firefighter schrieb:


> @andre
> hätte auch so auf 8,5 getippt...
> 
> @locco
> frage mich wie du auf deine aussage kommst...



Ganz einfach ich bin was Gewicht angeht ein gebranntes Kind. Ich habe
mein Bike mit der Waage zusammengestellt und die Parts die hier verbaut
sind sind einfach zu schwer nur z.B. Lenkerhörnchen, Noir Kurbel usw.
Wieviel Milch ist in den Reifen? Max. 25ml reichen normalerweise aus.


----------



## Firefighter (9. Januar 2011)

hehe und andere kennen sich nicht aus? 

der laufradsatz mit den roro ist sehr leicht, ich habe den gleichen und auch ansonsten denke ich das man mit den teilen auf das besagte gewicht kommen kann... wenn du was anderes denkst, ok...


----------



## r19andre (14. Januar 2011)

Locco1 schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich leid aber dieses Rad ist nicht mal nahe an die 8,3 kg. Mein Elite hat 7,95 und ich weiß was man für ein 8 kg Elite braucht. Da kann ich nur lachen.



ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, mich für irgendwas rechtfertigen zu müssen, aber jetzt muss ich mal 





ist allerdings mit DT Carbon Starrgabel heute gewogen, Rad ist im Winterschlaf 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## mi2 (15. Januar 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, mich für irgendwas rechtfertigen zu müssen, aber jetzt muss ich mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7 liter wasser in einem eimer würden auch ca sonen wert ergeben . ich will es mal glauben


----------



## Faustocoppii (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo wegen deinen Rahmen mit Wasser hatte schon 2 Hpc und die hatten auch immer Wasser im Rahmen ,habe selber im Tretlager mit einem 3mm Bohrer das Loch nachgebohrt,und es kam ca. 500 ml Wasser raus ,danach hatte ich nie mehr Wasser Probleme mit dem Rahmen ob wohl ich das Bike immer mit Hochdruck gereinigt habe.Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locco1 (18. Januar 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, mich für irgendwas rechtfertigen zu müssen, aber jetzt muss ich mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry aber ich würde dein Bike gerne mal sehen. Ich versuche meins unter 7kg
Zu bekommen. Hab jetzt 7,5kg und eigendlich die leichteren Komponenten. 
Deshalb komm ich damit nicht klar.


----------



## Faustocoppii (18. Januar 2011)

ich kann mir das Gewicht auch nicht vorstellen ,mein HPC hatte in 18 Zoll 9,6kg mit Milch in den Reifen und ohne Schlauch und XO Drehgriffe  9,2kg und dein Bike hat 8kg! wo habe ich die 1,2 kg hängen.Mfg


----------



## frankie-w (18. Januar 2011)

auch sehr schick


----------



## Locco1 (18. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein Elite mit knapp über 7,5 kg


----------



## Faustocoppii (18. Januar 2011)

Ja das ist schon was anders mit 7,5kg ! super schönes Bike.


----------



## Locco1 (18. Januar 2011)

Faustocoppii schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon was anders mit 7,5kg ! super schönes Bike.



Ja danke aber was Gewichtsoptimierung angeht wird es jetzt dünn.


----------



## jengo78 (18. Januar 2011)

Locco1 schrieb:


>



Verdammt ist das Bike hammer geil!!Finde die Fulcrums eh schon
 sensationell.


----------



## Nafets190 (18. Januar 2011)

wow. 7,5 Kg und was ich so sehe kein Modellbau sondern alles fahrbar.
Da kann ich mit meinen 9,1 Kg nicht mithalten

Stefan


----------



## r19andre (18. Januar 2011)

Locco1 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Elite mit knapp über 7,5 kg



auch nen sehr geiler pornohobel 

werde extra für Euch morgen mal versuchen meine Teileliste zu finden die ich mal irgendwann angefangen habe, aber nie so genau kontrolliert worden ist 

Vielleicht schaffe ich auch mal aktuelle Bilder, nur steht die Karre gerade bei uns im Schaufenster 

Andre


----------



## r19andre (19. Januar 2011)

so, nicht perfekt, aber man kann was erkennen 















Rahmen			Cube Elite HPC Carbon			
Gabel			DT Carbon starr oder Magura Durin SL			
Steuersatz			Syntace Superspin			
Vorbau			Syntace F99 (Gewicht inkl.Vorbau/PlugIn)			
Lenker			Syntace Duraflite			
Sattelstütze			Aerozine Carbon			
Sattel 			Tune Carbon			
Sattelklemme			Tune Carbon			
Felgen			ZTR Race			
Speichen			Sapim CX ray			
Bremsen Magura Marta SL 			
Bremsscheiben			Ashima ultralight 160/140mm			
Naben			Tune Prince/Princess			
Schnellspanner			Tune AC			
Schalthebel			Shimano XTR(Gewicht inkl.Züge)			
Schaltwerk			Shimano XTR Shadow			
Umwerfer			Shimano XTR E-Type			
Züge			Nokon			
Innenlager			Aerozine			
Kurbel			Truvativ Noir Carbon			
Pedale			Exustar Titan			
Kette			KMC X10 SL			
Kassette			Shimano XT 			
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,1 Evo			
Schläuche			Tubeless mit Dichtmilch 
Griffe			Procraft Ultralight			
Bar Ends			Hi Temp 42			
Flaschenhalter			Carbon			
sonstiges			Titan + Aluschrauben			
			zusätzlich Milch + KT

jetzt könnt ihr gerne weitergrübeln 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (21. Januar 2011)

Welche Steuersätze fahrt ihr denn in euren ELITE´s?
gibt es eine leichte Empfehlung?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## r19andre (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ausschließlich der Syntace Superspin zum empfehlen.
Leicht und haltbar.

Andre


----------



## Nafets190 (21. Januar 2011)

Den Superspin fahre ich auch. 99gramm excl. Kralle bei mir.


----------



## Snevern (1. April 2011)

Hallo hat jemand schon ein Cube Elite HPC von 2011 ???

Wäre cool wenn jemand gewichte und Bilder hat!!

Gruß arne


----------



## Jungspund (3. April 2011)

Snevern schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand schon ein Cube Elite HPC von 2011 ???
> 
> Wäre cool wenn jemand gewichte und Bilder hat!!
> 
> Gruß arne



Warte auf meins immernoch...
18+20Zoll wurden schon welche weggeschickt, 16+22" sollten erst Ende März kommen


----------



## speedysch (13. Mai 2011)

Meines!!!


----------



## FrankDe (14. Mai 2011)

Soso, der Stephan auch bei IBC


----------



## bikec (27. Mai 2011)

Aktuell 8,8kg mit folgenden Änderungen:

LFR Notube Olymoic Acros Sapim = -200g
Pedale XTR = ca. +330g
Flaschenhalter Carbon = +2x 30g
R1 Bremse = -200g
RaceKing mit Latex-Schläuchen

Die Fox ist halt ziemlich schwer, aber auch richtig geil mit Terralogic.


----------



## bmw2002tii (4. Juni 2011)

griaß eich......was wiegt eigentlich der neue elite rahmen? und was der alte?
bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich mir nochmal nen Cube rahmen kaufen soll.
Ich hab des von 2009 und schon einiges reigesteckt aber unter 10,5 kilo mit nem azubi gehalt kommt man halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumstaerae (8. Juli 2011)

Erst einmal Hallo!

Ich habe mir gerade ein HPC zusammen gebaut und das Problem, dass die Kette (Bei vorne klein, hinten gross) am Umwerfer			(Shimano XTR E-Type) schleift. Und zwar nicht in dem Kettenführungskäfig, sondern an dem Halteblech vom Innenlager hoch zur eigentlichen Umwerfer Einheit.

Könnt ihr mir helfen, was ich da falsch gemacht habe?

Hat zudem schon jemand praktische Erfahrung mit der neuen 980er Kurbel in Verbindung mit restlichen 970er Einheiten gemacht?

Danke schon einmal
Frank


----------



## Cubinator86 (19. August 2011)

Hallo ich bräuchte Hilfe^^ habe mir vor 2 Monaten ein neues Bike  zugelegt. Es war von 2400 auf 1750 reduziert, carbon Rahmen, 10,4 kg..  da dachte ich zuschlagen.. bin vor 2 wochen einmal! im regen gefahren  und jetzt bekomme ich das Wasser nicht mehr aus dem Unterrohr bzw  Kettenstreben raus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  war heute beim Händler und der meinte das man da nix machen kann und  ich wohl damit leben müsste.. aber ich kauf doch kein 10,4kg Rad um dann  mit Wasser rumzufahren??? Dem Gluckern nach schätze ich die Menge nach  1er Regenfahrt auf ca 100ml ein... Was kann ich tun? Habe ich rechtlich  gesehn das Chancen auf nen neuen Rahmen von Cube oder Geld zurück  Garantie? Bei solchen Preisen darf man doch erwarten das man kein  Wasserfahrrad mit sich rumfährt.. Sattelstütze hab ich bereits entfernt  da läuft nichts raus
Rechtsschutz wäre vorhanden, im Notfall könnte ich zum Anwalt gehn, in  der Garantiezeit steht Cube doch in der Verpflichtung solche "Mängel" zu  beheben, oder? ich bin kein Schönwetterfahrer und da würde mit der Zeit  sicher auch noch mehr Wasser in den Rahmen laufen.. da hätt ich auch  gleich nen alurahmen mit ablauflöchern kaufen können, wär aufs selbe  gewicht rausgekommen und der wäre paar 100dert euro billiger gewesen,  mein Rahmen hat nen UVP von cube von 1299 euro


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2011)

Cubinator86 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bräuchte Hilfe^^ habe mir vor 2 Monaten ein neues Bike  zugelegt. Es war von 2400 auf 1750 reduziert, carbon Rahmen, 10,4 kg..  da dachte ich zuschlagen.. bin vor 2 wochen einmal! im regen gefahren  und jetzt bekomme ich das Wasser nicht mehr aus dem Unterrohr bzw  Kettenstreben raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7594697&postcount=62


das problem kenn ich nur zu gut 
mein händler hat mit cube telefoniert, die haben jegliche garantie abgelehnt mit der begründung das das nicht sein könnte, und ich das rad getaucht oder mit dampfstrahler bearbeitet hätte. 

daraufhin hat cube im geraten, den rahmen aufzubohren, was er an den kettenstreben und dem steuerrohr getan hat. 

danach ist das wasser rausgelaufen . 
toll 

dann die 2mm löcher mit silikon verschlossen. 
bis jetzt alles i.o. aber auch bei regen nicht mehr gefahren ( genau aus dem grund kein wasser mehr in den rahmen zu bekommen ) .

naja, durch den scheizz service reduziere ich meinen cube-bestand an bikes und werde mir nie wieder eins von cube holen.


----------



## FrankDe (12. September 2011)

Hallo!

Bei mir ist an meinem Elite das Aluschutzplättchen am Tretlagerbereich weggefallen/ das aluplättchen das den Rahmen vor Kettenklemmer schützt. Wollte nun im Web eines bestellen, habe jedoch nichts gefunden. 

Kann mir da jmd helfen?

Grüße Frank


----------



## r19andre (12. September 2011)

Kann doch jeder Cube Shop besorgen.
kostet7,95

Gruß
Andre


----------



## FrankDe (13. September 2011)

Logo, doch mein Händler ist bis nächste Woche noch im Urlaub und Bestellzeit kommt ja auch noch hinzu. Und bis ich das nicht hab, möcht ich halt nicht mit dem Rad weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (25. September 2013)

Ich hole hier mal den Thread aus den Tiefen ...

Kurze Frage: Welcher Steuersatz passt in den 2010er Elite HPC Blackline Rahmen? Klar der Supersin passt rein, ich bräuchte aber einen Tapered Steuersatz. Da haben sie wirklich ein dummes Maß ausgesucht


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

Du musst unten halt ein 1,5zoll lager rein. Dann geht das.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## gsg9man (25. September 2013)

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile....html?_cid=21_1_-1_9_1240_315828_18889910419_

Der sollte passen?


----------



## Herr Frodo (26. September 2013)

Hi,
ich hatte damals einen von Acros verbaut.
Gabel war ne Fox F100 tepared....
Der passt definitv.!

AX-25 ZS49/28,6 - EC49/40 S.H.I.S. Steuersatz


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Juli 2014)

So hier mal meins:






Allerdings hat mich das Gewicht etwas schockiert: 9,95kg sagt die Kofferwaage. Ich zweifle noch an der Genauigkeit 
Die Excel liste morgen wird Genauigkeit bringen, da ich alle Teile einzeln gewogen habe.

Rahmen: Cube Elite HPC Blackline 20"
Gabel: DT Swiss XRM 100
Schalthebel: SRAM X0
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0
Kurbel: Truvativ Noir
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT HG93
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra ??
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR - habe heute auf Formula R1 gewechselt
Lenker: FSA Carbon
Sattelstütze: FSA Carbon
Sattel: Selle Italia ??
Vorbau: FSA
Wasserhalter: 10g
Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2
VR: Hope Pro 2 auf ZTR Crest
HR:  Novatec auf ZTR Crest
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Schläuche: Continental X-light

Einsparpotential sehe ich noch bei folgendem:
Tubeless, Rocket Ron/Racing Ralph, Bremsscheiben (Update auf KCNC Razor folgt)


----------

